# Don't forget the boxes--and the alfalfa



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Indoor pigeons and especially those that can't fly or are handicapped seem to LOVE boxes; old soda boxes, upside down trays that water bottles come in, anything they can hop up on and make some noise with. Also, I've found that alfalfa hay (sold for bunnies, etc) makes great nesting hay for indoor pigeons.


----------

